# Dun or Chestnut with Weird Markings?



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't really be sure from those pictures. Can't see how the dorsal behaves when it gets to the tail, so a picture of that would help. So would a picture of the backs of his ears (any barring?). Does he have any masking on his face? I may see some leg barring on the front legs and he seems like he may have some coat dilution, but the low level of the sun can change coat tones in photos.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It'd help to have pictures in different lighting and without a winter coat as well. While I do think I see dilution of a peachy tone he could also be nd1/nd1 which would have some dilution and heavy fading.


----------



## MHamp (Jan 16, 2021)

This is the least fuzzy photo I have of him. I need to get a pic of his tail.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

What a cute little chap! I'm no help with color but you should get him color tested! That would be neat to have!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Red dun is my color choice for him.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

red dun would be my choice as well. I used to ride one when i was young and he looked very similar.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

With the peachy tone to his coat I'd say red dun too.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

I also say red dun.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would agree with the red dun. He does have some barring on his legs, he has the darker ear tips and in tne one photo you can see how his ears almost appear outlined. That is a wide dorsal stripe.


----------

